# Any info on Stull Preserve in Ohio?



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Theres a shoot coming up in a couple off weeks at Stull Preserve, does anyone have any info about this place like terrain, what time registration starts, cost, ect.? It's about a 3 hour drive for me so any info will be apprieciated.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Stull`s terrain is rolling and there`s nothing drastic that I can remember. There will be woods and open, that`s what I had the last time I shot there. As far as the cost, not sure on the shoot you plan on attending, but their archery range normally is $8 member and $10 non-member. If it`s a particular shoot cost may be more.Registration not sure either. The number is 937-845-8932 give them a call and maybe someone can give the answers.


----------



## ohiodude (Jul 1, 2006)

*check with Dale*

very nice folks, well run club !


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Who all is going to be going to the shoot there on Aug 25/26th? I know myself and PaulS and maybe Bill Rollins are going to try to shoot on that Sunday...anyone else going that wants to meet up and shoot?


----------

